# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  TECAJ ZA TRUDNICE

## sanja_udruga iskra

:Smile:  
Buduće mame, ako Vas zanima naš tečaj za trudnice, navela sam svoj broj telefona. Naša udruga ima stranicu u kojoj možete vidjeti kakva su naša predavanja, tko predaje i o čemu predaju, stavljene su neke slike sa predavanja i vježbi, pa ukoliko ste zainteresirane možete se javiti ili doći, prijaviti se možete uvijek, jer tečaj počinje 05.02.
htpp//savjetovalistezatrudnice.blog.hr

Sanja

----------


## Šuška

MM i ja dolazimo. Već sam se prijavila mobitelom prije par tjedana (samo ne znam još točno gdje). Vidimo se!   :Smile:

----------


## Šuška

http://savjetovalistezatrudnice.blog.hr/

----------

